# Look what I found ! Fitz ??



## bernokarl (Feb 16, 2015)

. use to be my grandpas , anyway to tell if it is the real deal ? 

There is NO VP stamp on it


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

Can't tell if it's a Police Positive Special. The hammer isn't bobbed and the grips don't look rounded, at least not to me. So, no.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Fitzgerald set an example, and many followed it.
Although I, too, am pretty sure that yours is not one of Fitz's guns, certainly it shows Fitz's influence.

Fitz's pistols were arranged for front-pocket carry.
That's why they had bobbed hammers and rounded grips.
He made quite a few of them, mostly for cops.

Maybe the hammer is a replacement?


----------



## OldManMontgomery (Nov 2, 2013)

In the pictures shown, the frame area forward of the trigger seems to be 'cleaned up' but not finished like the rest of the frame. If the Fitz style trigger guard were a factory alteration, I would expect the finish to be better. 

I have a Colt Detective Special from 1949 or so with a cut trigger guard and bobbed hammer. However, the forward trigger guard root is not really finished in the factory sense; much like yours. So I'm forced to conclude it's a "Fitz influenced" revolver rather than a Fitz revolver. It follows the Colt double action revolver tradition of being so badly out of time it won't reliably function.


----------



## Dframe (May 7, 2014)

Like the others I doubt is's a Fitz though it of course shows his influence. If it checks out it would make a great shooter.


----------



## dnovo (May 31, 2015)

Nicely done, but doubt if it is a 'factory' Fritz. Need to spend the money to get a factory letter if you want to be sure. David


----------



## cedarhill (Apr 9, 2013)

Looking at the barrel, it needs a snake at least through it. Truly a keepsake since it belonged to a Grandfather. I usually carry a DS and I trust it a lot.


----------

